# Xingyi addict Santi Shi Pictures by style and generation from XingyiMax



## Xue Sheng (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice collection of Sun style and Shang Style Xingyiquan Santi Shi pictures, by generation, from XingyiMax.com

Shang Style Xingyi Santi shi - Shang Yunxiang

Sun Lutang Style Xingyiquan lineage - Sun Lutang

Also a nice lineage chart from Wiki, but I am guessing, Chinese Marital arts history being what it is, it is not complete

Xingyi lineage


----------



## oaktree (Aug 31, 2012)

Interesting to see the back hand from when Sun Lu Tang started how straight it is then it looks like it is modified as he got older. You see the hand tilt with his daughter and grand daughter but in later generations it looks like they kept it straight again.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 31, 2012)

My first sifu, who did not emphasize Santi Sh,i and my last sifu both had me stand in Santi very much like Di Guoyong

My Second sifu (who has a Xingyi lineage similar to Novell G. Bell) has us stand in Santi more like Le Yunting (if you are looking at Shang style) but it is really more like Shi Hancai which is Sun Style. And as far as I know the style he does is still a variation of Hebei


----------



## oaktree (Aug 31, 2012)

I guess it just depends on preferences. I think in my opinion how to stand in Santi is a guideline that certain things have to be met but personal style, preferences are ok.
 It kind of reminds me of some job dress code there is protocol but there is also casual Fridays.:uhyeah:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 31, 2012)

Actually...at first...it depends on your Sifu's preference 

Also style can make a big difference. Shanxi style is weighted 50/50 and the front hand is lower than Hebei


----------



## oaktree (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes that is true a lot depends on your teachers preference. But me and my teacher have different preferences on how we place our back foot, neither is incorrect since the back foot can be flat or turned in a little. Interesting that Shanxi weight is 50/50 it seems to contradict other Xingyiquan principles and other internal arts that I have read.
 I would be interested to know why they choose that for their santi.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 31, 2012)

oaktree said:


> Yes that is true a lot depends on your teachers preference. But me and my teacher have different preferences on how we place our back foot, neither is incorrect since the back foot can be flat or turned in a little. Interesting that Shanxi weight is 50/50 it seems to contradict other Xingyiquan principles and other internal arts that I have read.
> I would be interested to know why they choose that for their santi.



Shanxi places less importance on Santi as compared to other styles and they tend to put more emphasis on other standing postures like you find in Dai Xinyi


----------

